# ما هي صفة الجنة في المسيحية ؟



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

ازيكم يا شباب، كان عندي كم سؤال عن الدين المسيحي كده و اتمنى يتسع صدركم لي.

هي الأسئلة كلها بتدور حول الجنة في الديانة المسيحية، يعني عناوز اعرف صفتها و ايه هي الأشياء اللى بترغبنا فيها و كده، و هتبقى اسألتي الباقية تدور في فلك الموضوع لو كان فيه حاجة مش واضحة في اللى الاجابة.

تحياتي


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

*حرد عليك رد قاله بولس الرسول
ما لم تره عين ما لم تسمع به أذن ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعدّه الله للّذين يحبّونه (1 كو 9:2)*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حرد عليك رد قاله بولس الرسول
> ما لم تره عين ما لم تسمع به أذن ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعدّه الله للّذين يحبّونه (1 كو 9:2)*



حميل بس زي ايه ؟


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> حميل بس زي ايه ؟


*يقول الرسول بولس: "إنه اختطف إلى الفردوس وسمع كلمات لا ينطق بها، ولا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها" (2كو 12: 4).*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها جنة*
*ملكوت السموات هو ان الله(المسيح) يسكن مع شعبه للابد وهذة هى شهوتنا الابدية ومتعتنا ولذتنا
**هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْبًا، وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلهًا لَهُمْ.*
*4 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مايو 2011)

يكفى فى الملكوت الحياة فى علاقة حبية مع الله...يكفينا أن نكون معه أى شئ آخر لاقيمة له​


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

بالتأكيد سنكون مع الله، و لكن فين تحديداً ؟ هنسكن فين هنأكل ايه هنقضي وقتنا ازاي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مايو 2011)

*مانعلمه جيدا أننا سنكون بأجساد ممجده لاسلطان لقوانين الأرض عليها لامرض لاحزن لا كآبه لا زواج لا تناسل.*


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> بالتأكيد سنكون مع الله، و لكن فين تحديداً ؟ هنسكن فين هنأكل ايه هنقضي وقتنا ازاي


*يا حبيبي في الملكوت مفيش لا اكل ولا شرب و مش حنحس لا بوقت ولا غيره حيبقي كل اللي بنعمله تسبيح الله*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

يعني هنقعد نتعبد طول الوقت ؟ طيب هل سيكون لينا اولاد و زوجات و بيت نسكن فيه و لا كله تسبيح على طول ؟


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> يعني هنقعد نتعبد طول الوقت ؟ طيب هل سيكون لينا اولاد و زوجات و بيت نسكن فيه و لا كله تسبيح على طول ؟



*إنجيل متى 22: 30
لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

يعني لو كان نفسي في شئ مش هقدر اطلبه ؟


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

شئ اتحرمت منه في الدنيا مثلاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> يعني هنقعد نتعبد طول الوقت ؟ طيب هل سيكون لينا اولاد و زوجات و بيت نسكن فيه و لا كله تسبيح على طول ؟


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

لا ، كله تسبيح على طول !!!!!!!!!!! 

وطبعاً فيه ناس كتير ماينفعهمش الكلام ده !! تسبيح آيه وكلام فاضى آيه !! دول عايزين ال نون كاف ألف حاااااااااااااااااا

فدول طبعاً ما ينفعهمش السما الوحشة ديه إللى كلها تسبيح ، وحيروحوا المكان الحلو المناسب ليهم جداً


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> لا ، كله تسبيح على طول !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ملناش دعوة بالناس ديه دلوقتي خلينا في موضوعنا


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> لا ، كله تسبيح على طول !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



و كمان ليه ميكونش لينا زوجات ؟ ايه المانع او العيب في ده يعني، هل الشهوة اللى ربنا زرعها فينا عيب او العلاقة الطاهرة بين الزوج و الزوجة شئ غلط ؟


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> يعني لو كان نفسي في شئ مش هقدر اطلبه ؟


*يا حبيبي مثال صغير بس سليمان النبي عمل كل حاجه تتخيلها 
بعد كده قال 
وجدت ان الكل باطل و قبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس يعني اي حاجه في الحياة فانية بلا فائدة
"أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ" (رسالة يعقوب 4: 14)*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

يعني احنا مش هنكون مخلوقات بشرية ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مايو 2011)

*هنكون فى حياة أفضل مما هى عليه هنا حيث لامقارنة بين هنا وهناك.
 الشهوة البشريه وضعها الله فى الأرض من أجل التكاثر وإعمار الكون أما فى السماءفما الداعى اليها؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (3 مايو 2011)

كويس طيب ايه الحاجة للعدد (( ما لم تره عين ما لم تسمع به أذن ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعدّه الله للّذين يحبّون )) ؟ ما انا هقعد اتعبد بقى و خلاص مفيش أي حاجة الى ما لم تسمع به أذني و ما لم يخطر على قلبي، و لا ايه ؟


----------



## Critic (4 مايو 2011)

> و كمان ليه ميكونش لينا زوجات ؟ ايه المانع او العيب في ده يعني، هل الشهوة اللى ربنا زرعها فينا عيب او العلاقة الطاهرة بين الزوج و الزوجة شئ غلط ؟


*هل الملائكة تتزوج ؟*
*سنرتقى و نكون كملائكة الله فى السماء و سنتنزه عن الامور الجسدانية و هذا هو التكريم*
*ام ان التكريم فى نظرك ان ننحدر لمستوى الحيوان و تمارس الجنس الابدى بدون ضوابط فى حضرة المولى ؟!*

*متى 22 :*
*29 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ.
30 لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*


*الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية تدور كلها هو شخص الله فهو غايتنا و هو ابديتنا و ليس اخر سواه*
*نحن ابناءه و سنرث معه و نبقى معه الى الابد و هذا يكفى و يفيض*

*وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. (يو 17 : 3)*

*فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَدًا فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضًا، وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ. (رو 8 : 17)*​ 
*حَتَّى إِذَا تَبَرَّرْنَا بِنِعْمَتِهِ، نَصِيرُ وَرَثَةً حَسَبَ رَجَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. (تيطس 3 : 7)*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هل الملائكة تتزوج ؟*
> *سنرتقى و نكون كملائكة الله فى السماء و سنتنزه عن الامور الجسدانية و هذا هو التكريم*
> *ام ان التكريم فى نظرك ان ننحدر لمستوى الحيوان و تمارس الجنس الابدى بدون ضوابط فى حضرة المولى ؟!*
> 
> ...



اذاً فالانسان حيوان و غير مكرم لأنه يمارس الجنس


----------



## Critic (4 مايو 2011)

> اذاً فالانسان حيوان و غير مكرم لأنه يمارس الجنس


*لا عزيزى لا تتقول على كلامى*
*الحيوان هو من يمارس الجنس دون ضوابط اخلاقية*
*الملائكة لا تمارس الجنس*
*نحن سنصير كالملائكة فى السماء*
*الجنس امر جسدانى له اهداف محددة على الارض*

*حدد ما هو التكريم فى نظرك ؟*
*و ما هى غاية الابدية ؟*
*الله هو غاية الابدية فى المسيحة هو وحده.... لا الجنس و لا الطعام و لا غيره من امور الدنيا الفانية*
*انت تؤمن بأمر مختلف فهذا شانك وحدك*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا عزيزى لا تتقول على كلامى*
> *الحيوان هو من يمارس الجنس دون ضوابط اخلاقية*
> *الملائكة لا تمارس الجنس*
> *نحن سنصير كالملائكة فى السماء*
> ...



يعني الملائكة عند الرب اكرم من الانسان و عشان كده هيرفعنا من مرتبة الإنسان إلى مرتبة الملاك


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انت تؤمن بأمر مختلف فهذا شانك وحدك*


دعك مما انا مؤمن به الآن أنا أسأل عما تؤمن به انت


----------



## Critic (4 مايو 2011)

> يعني الملائكة عند الرب اكرم من الانسان و عشان كده هيرفعنا من مرتبة الإنسان إلى مرتبة الملاك


*اين قلت ان الملائكة عند الرب اكرم من الانسان ؟*
*لا طاقة لدى للجدل انت كنت تنوى الاستمرار على طريقتك

**سنصير شبه (شبه) الملائكة فى السماء من حيث انتهاء الامور الجسدانية*

*الابدية هى الله وحده*
*انت تريد جنس و طعام و شراب و لا تكتفى بالله فماذا نحن فاعلون لك و لافكارك ؟*
*هنا قسم الاسئلة المسيحية*
*اى انت تسأل و نحن نقدم الاجابة*
*و قد قدمنا الاجابة من المنظور المسيحى*
*فماذا نحن فاعلون الان ؟*


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> يعني الملائكة عند الرب اكرم من الانسان و عشان كده هيرفعنا من مرتبة الإنسان إلى مرتبة الملاك



هذا الكلام غير صحيح. الإنسان سيكون كلاملاك من ناحية ممارسة الجنس و التكاثر، فهذا الشئ لن يكون موجود و لا فائدة منه في الملكوت.
كُف عن التلاعب في الكلام و المجادلة الفارغة رجاءاً


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *اين قلت ان الملائكة عند الرب اكرم من الانسان ؟*
> *لا طاقة لدى للجدل انت كنت تنوى الاستمرار على طريقتك
> 
> **سنصير شبه (شبه) الملائكة فى السماء من حيث انتهاء الامور الجسدانية*
> ...





My Rock قال:


> هذا الكلام غير صحيح. الإنسان سيكون كلاملاك من ناحية ممارسة الجنس و التكاثر، فهذا الشئ لن يكون موجود و لا فائدة منه في الملكوت.
> كُف عن التلاعب في الكلام و المجادلة الفارغة رجاءاً



من قال انى اريد جنس و شراب و طعام ؟ انا اريد أن اعرف هل الانسان مكرم ؟ و اذا كان الانسان مكرم فلما ابتلاه الرب بما يعتبره الرب من النقائص الحيوانية حتى نزل به من مرتبة "شبه الملاك" إلى "شبه الحيوان"

انا مش بتلاعب بالكلام بس انا رجل بسيط و فهمي بسيط و اتمنى تاخدوني على قد عقلي، المفروض اللى بيبقى مؤمن بحاجة بيبقى مؤمن بيها عن اقتناع، فأنا بتسائل مش بتجادل


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> من قال انى اريد جنس و شراب و طعام ؟ انا اريد أن اعرف هل الانسان مكرم ؟ و اذا كان الانسان مكرم فلما ابتلاه الرب بما يعتبره الرب من النقائص الحيوانية حتى نزل به من مرتبة "شبه الملاك" إلى "شبه الحيوان"
> 
> انا مش بتلاعب بالكلام بس انا رجل بسيط و فهمي بسيط و اتمنى تاخدوني على قد عقلي، المفروض اللى بيبقى مؤمن بحاجة بيبقى مؤمن بيها عن اقتناع، فأنا بتسائل مش بتجادل



للمرة الاخيرة، الله لم ينزل الإنسان من شبه ملاك لشبه حيوان.
بعد خطيئة آدم دخلت الخطيئة و الشهوة إلى العالم و سمح الله بممارسة الجنيس للتكاثر بعد الزواج طبعاً.
هذه الشهوة و هذه الحاجة (التكاثير) لا نحتاج إليها في الملكوت، لذلك سنكون في محظر الله دون ان نمارس اي جنس.

إن لم تفهم شئ بعد هذا الشرح كله، فلا أعتقد إنك تريد الفهم أصلاً...


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> من قال انى اريد جنس و شراب و طعام ؟ انا اريد أن اعرف هل الانسان مكرم ؟ و اذا كان الانسان مكرم فلما ابتلاه الرب بما يعتبره الرب من النقائص الحيوانية حتى نزل به من مرتبة "شبه الملاك" إلى "شبه الحيوان"
> 
> انا مش بتلاعب بالكلام بس انا رجل بسيط و فهمي بسيط و اتمنى تاخدوني على قد عقلي، المفروض اللى بيبقى مؤمن بحاجة بيبقى مؤمن بيها عن اقتناع، فأنا بتسائل مش بتجادل


*ابتلاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل ربنا بيعطي الانسان حاجه وحشة كما تقول حاشا
يا حبيبي محدش قال شبه الحيوان اقرا كويس*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*ياحبيبى انت بتمارس الجنس لهدف محدد استمرار النوع(اثمروا واكثروا وملئوا الارض) كونك من خلفية جنسية قائمة على ان نص الدين فى النكاح والمراة كالبهيمة للوطء وحرث لكم  دا لا يعنينا فى شئ
فى الملكوت السماوى 
مش هتقول لربنا لا معلش انت مش مكفينى شوفلى موزتين تلاتة اتجوزهم اتمتع بيهم بلا عشرة بلا شركة الهية بلا كلام فارغ 
فى ملكوت الله يكفينا ان ننظر لوجه الهنا ملكوت روحى يكون الله فيه شبعنا ولذتنا وشهوتنا ولا نريد سواه
يارتنا حتى نشوف نوره 
اتخلوا شوية عن التفكير الجنسى الوقح وارتفعوا ولو لقليلا فوق الافكار الجنسية 
**25 مَنْ لِي فِي السَّمَاءِ؟ وَمَعَكَ لاَ أُرِيدُ شَيْئًا فِي الأَرْضِ.*
​


----------



## كروان555 (4 مايو 2011)

ياحج حميد ناقص ناقص يجبولك متوسيكل علشان تلف بية مع الحوريات والاولدان المخلدون0


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى انت بتمارس الجنس لهدف محدد استمرار النوع(اثمروا واكثروا وملئوا الارض) كونك من خلفية جنسية قائمة على ان نص الدين فى النكاح والمراة كالبهيمة للوطء وحرث لكم  دا لا يعنينا فى شئ
> فى الملكوت السماوى
> مش هتقول لربنا لا معلش انت مش مكفينى شوفلى موزتين تلاتة اتجوزهم اتمتع بيهم بلا عشرة بلا شركة الهية بلا كلام فارغ
> فى ملكوت الله يكفينا ان ننظر لوجه الهنا ملكوت روحى يكون الله فيه شبعنا ولذتنا وشهوتنا ولا نريد سواه
> ...



انا مش جاي من خلفية جنسية و لا حاجة، و مكنش في بالي الموضوع اصلاً الا لما الأخ ذكي شنودة جه الموضوع في دماغه اول ما قلت زوجة و قال كلمة النكاح بشكل معروف مقصده و كأن الزوجة ما هي الا جنس و بس ! مفيش حب ؟ مفيش مشاعر ؟ مفيش مشاركة ؟ انا ايه ذنبي اذا كان هو شايف ان الزوجة = جنس 

لكن طالما انكوا ركزتوا على نقطة الجنس باعتبارها الورقة الرابحة دايماً في النقاش ليه بقى معتبرين ان الجنس وحش و من النقائص في الانسان اللى هيتخلص منها في الحياة الأبدية ؟ إذا كان مثلاً لما نحب نقرأ الكتاب المقدس و في سفر زي نشيد الأنشاد مثلاً يقولولنا اقراه بمعنى روحي مش جسدي ؟ و بنقرأه بمعنى روحي مفيش مشاكل بس اللى اعرفه او على حد علمي القليل يعني ان الرب استخدم الأسلوب الجنسي هنا عشان يعبر عن حبه لكنيسته، و إذا كان الأسلوب حيواني و ناقص ليه الرب يعبر عن كلامه باسلوب حيواني و ناقص ؟

انا شايف ان الانسان مكرم زي ما هو بكل صفاته و بكل شهواته و بكل حاجاته، لكن اللى بيفرق بين شخص و شخص هو عقله و تفكيره مش اكثر ، فيه اللى بيغلب الشهوة على العقل فبيضل و فيه اللى بيغلب العقل على الشهوة فبيهتدي، فاذا كان الانسان مكرم و مخلوق في احسن صورة ليه بقى اجرده من بعض صفاته لما الرب يرزقه الحياة الأبدية ؟ المفروض يظل كما هو في الدنيا و لكن الرب بس بيجرده من الصفات اللى بيكرهها زي الحقد و الغضب و الغيرة و كل الصفات السيئة لأنها مش بتحققله السعادة

ممكن تناقشوني من خلال عقيدتكم أنا محدش يعرف عقيدتي و اسمي مش بالضرورة بيدل على عقلي و تفكيري لانى ما اخترتش اسمي


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> انا مش جاي من خلفية جنسية و لا حاجة، و مكنش في بالي الموضوع اصلاً الا لما الأخ ذكي شنودة جه الموضوع في دماغه اول ما قلت زوجة و قال كلمة النكاح بشكل معروف مقصده و كأن الزوجة ما هي الا جنس و بس ! مفيش حب ؟ مفيش مشاعر ؟ مفيش مشاركة ؟ انا ايه ذنبي اذا كان هو شايف ان الزوجة = جنس
> 
> لكن طالما انكوا ركزتوا على نقطة الجنس باعتبارها الورقة الرابحة دايماً في النقاش ليه بقى معتبرين ان الجنس وحش و من النقائص في الانسان اللى هيتخلص منها في الحياة الأبدية ؟ إذا كان مثلاً لما نحب نقرأ الكتاب المقدس و في سفر زي نشيد الأنشاد مثلاً يقولولنا اقراه بمعنى روحي مش جسدي ؟ و بنقرأه بمعنى روحي مفيش مشاكل بس اللى اعرفه او على حد علمي القليل يعني ان الرب استخدم الأسلوب الجنسي هنا عشان يعبر عن حبه لكنيسته، و إذا كان الأسلوب حيواني و ناقص ليه الرب يعبر عن كلامه باسلوب حيواني و ناقص ؟
> 
> ...


*انا مش شايف سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا مش شايف سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح*



ما هو انا قلت في اول الموضوع عندي كذا سؤال اول واحد سألته في اول مشاركة و الباقى ترتب على المناقشة.

ممكن نلخص السؤال الأخير و ان كان مفهوم من السياق بس هحاول اصيغه تاني، اذا كان ربنا كرم الانسان ليه بيجرده من بعض صفاته في الحياة الأبدية رغم ان الانسان مكرم في الدنيا بكل صفاته ؟ و اذا كان الجنس صفة حيوانية و ناقصة ليه الرب بيتكلم في كتابة المقدس ***** *؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*ياحبيبى هو حد قالك ان الجنس شئ نجس ولا دنس
دى غريزة طبيعية ومقدسة وكل مايخلقه الله يقدسه 
احنا لا نتكلم عن الجنس كغريزة طبيعية احنا بنتكلم عن تنفيذ هذة الغريزة بشهوانية دون تفكير 
انت بتقود غريزتك مش العكس 
فى السماويات لا يوجد شهوات انسانية لان شهوة الانسان الكاملة هو شركة الله فى ملكوته ملكوت روحانى كما ان الله روح واى شهوات ارضية هتتلاشى
المسيح خاطب كنيسته كعروس عفيف وليس عاهرة يمارس معها الجنس
**فَإِنِّي أَغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَةَ اللهِ، لأَنِّي خَطَبْتُكُمْ لِرَجُل وَاحِدٍ، لأُقَدِّمَ عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً لِلْمَسِيحِ.** 
*


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى هو حد قالك ان الجنس شئ نجس ولا دنس
> دى غريزة طبيعية ومقدسة وكل مايخلقه الله يقدسه
> احنا لا نتكلم عن الجنس كغريزة طبيعية احنا بنتكلم عن تنفيذ هذة الغريزة بشهوانية دون تفكير
> انت بتقود غريزتك مش العكس
> ...



مفيش مشكلة و احنا بنتكلم عن الجنس على انه علاقة طاهرة، و هي تشريف للانسان اللى يقدر يتحكم فيها بتغليب عقله على شهوته، بس هي مش شئ يعيب انسان يعني بدليل انها سبب من اسباب وجودنا دلوقتي، و اذا كانت هي شئ طاهر و عفيف فليه ما اخدش الصفة ديه معايا و انا في الحياة الأبدية ؟ مع ملاحظة ان انا لما قلت زوجة كان اخر حاجة فكرت فيها او حتى ما فكرتش فيها الجنس، انا بفكر في الزوجة على انها الحب و التضحية و المشاركة و الأمان ليه أفقد كل الحاجات الحلوة ديه في الحياة الأبدية ؟ و اذا كان المسيح و هو اله خاطب الكنيسة على انها عروسته العفيفة الطاهرة باسلوب جنسي ده شئ يرفع من قدر الجنس مش يحط منه، و بعدين هل انا افضل من المسيح مثلاً عشان اتخلى عن الجنس في الحياة الأبدية و هو يتكلم بيه في الكتاب المقدس ؟ ده بفرض انى هفضل استمتع بقراءة الكتاب المقدس في الحياة الأبدية

ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لتساؤلاتي


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

> *و بعدين هل انا افضل من المسيح مثلاً عشان اتخلى عن الجنس في الحياة الأبدية و هو يتكلم بيه في الكتاب المقدس ؟ ده بفرض انى هفضل استمتع بقراءة الكتاب المقدس في الحياة الأبدية*


*كلام عقيم وعبيط لا مؤاخذة يعنى
اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها المسيح بيتكلم بلغة الجنس دى وقاحة وسفالة منك علاقة العهد القائمة بينا وبين الهنا شبهها بعلاقة الزيجة مش علاقة جنسية 
ثانيا انت تتخلى ولا متتخلاش دى مش مشكلتى النعيم الابدى هو سكنى الانسان مع الله 
لا فى زوج وزوجة ولا فى اوض نوم فوق 
فوق هتكون زى الملاك تسبح القدير وتمتع بالعشرة معاه 
دى المرة ال70 اللى نقدم فيها الاجابة كفاية كلام وقح وروح اتعالج من امراضك الجنسية
*


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> مفيش مشكلة و احنا بنتكلم عن الجنس على انه علاقة طاهرة، و هي تشريف للانسان اللى يقدر يتحكم فيها بتغليب عقله على شهوته، بس هي مش شئ يعيب انسان يعني بدليل انها سبب من اسباب وجودنا دلوقتي، و اذا كانت هي شئ طاهر و عفيف فليه ما اخدش الصفة ديه معايا و انا في الحياة الأبدية ؟ مع ملاحظة ان انا لما قلت زوجة كان اخر حاجة فكرت فيها او حتى ما فكرتش فيها الجنس، انا بفكر في الزوجة على انها الحب و التضحية و المشاركة و الأمان ليه أفقد كل الحاجات الحلوة ديه في الحياة الأبدية ؟ و اذا كان المسيح و هو اله خاطب الكنيسة على انها عروسته العفيفة الطاهرة باسلوب جنسي ده شئ يرفع من قدر الجنس مش يحط منه، و بعدين هل انا افضل من المسيح مثلاً عشان اتخلى عن الجنس في الحياة الأبدية و هو يتكلم بيه في الكتاب المقدس ؟ ده بفرض انى هفضل استمتع بقراءة الكتاب المقدس في الحياة الأبدية
> 
> ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لتساؤلاتي


*يا حبيبي الغرض من الزواج الحب في الابدية لايوجد اعظم من حب الله و الوجود في حضرته
التضحية ما اعظم من تضحية الله من اجلنا علي الصليب و بسبب تضحيته فتح لنا ابواب الفردوس لكي ندخل و نتمتع بعشرته
المشاركة ما اعظم من مشاركة القديسين و الملايكة في تسبحة الله
بعد كل ده ايه فائدة الزواج في الابدية؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الجنس فهو الغرض منه التكاثر و لا فائدة له في الابدية *


----------



## AِhmedOsama (4 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي الغرض من الزواج الحب في الابدية لايوجد اعظم من حب الله و الوجود في حضرته
> التضحية ما اعظم من تضحية الله من اجلنا علي الصليب و بسبب تضحيته فتح لنا ابواب الفردوس لكي ندخل و نتمتع بعشرته
> المشاركة ما اعظم من مشاركة القديسين و الملايكة في تسبحة الله
> بعد كل ده ايه فائدة الزواج في الابدية؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا كان الجنس فهو الغرض منه التكاثر و لا فائدة له في الابدية *



و لكن ديه من صفات الإنسان في الدنيا، و  الانسان اذا ما أحبش و ما شعرش بعاطفة تجاه الآخرين ميبقاش انسان، و بالتالي الحياة الأبدية بالشكل ده مش هنكون فيها بشر بما اننا مش بنتحلى بصفات البشر، يعني هنكون كائنات أخرى مش بتعمل حاجة غير انها قاعدة تسبح، ماشي انا عارف ان التسبيح للرب حلو و كل حاجة بس برضه من صفات الانسان انه اجتماعي، يعني بيتحدث مع اللى حواليه و بيحس ناحيتهم بمشاعر كتير، فانا في توقعي انى هقدر اتكلم مع الناس اللى حواليا اكيد في الحياة الأبدية و أشعر ناحيتهم بمشاعر و ان كان المشاعر ديه هتكون طيبة

فدلوقتي المنطق ينحصر في ثلاث احتمالات :
- يا اما احنا هنكون مخلوقات اخرى ملهاش صفات البشر في الحياة الأبدية، و بالتالي نعرف ان الانسان مش مكرم في الدنيا بدليل ان رفعه للحياة الأبدية تطلب تجريده من النواقص البشرية اللى في الحالة ديه الرب يعتبرها من النواقص و بيتحدث باسلوبها في الكتاب المقدس
- أو انى لازم أخد الموضوع زي ما هو مرة واحدة و محاولش افكر فيه و احلله و اقتنع بيه.
-  أو انه مفيش حياة ابدية أصلاً

و كل الأختيارات بصراحة سيئة لانى اعتقد انى كإنسان مكرم بكل صفاتي و بكل حاجاتي و ده بينافي الاختيار الاول، أو ان الرب مش بيحترم افضل الصفات اللى ميزني بيها عن بقية المخلوقات و هو عقلي و بيطلب مني أقتنع بحاجات مش مقتنعة، أو ان الرب و الحياة الأبدية و الكلام ده ملهمش وجود.

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يبسطلي الموضوع و يضيفلي مزيد من الخيارات عشان افهم


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

AِhmedOsama قال:


> و لكن ديه من صفات الإنسان في الدنيا، و  الانسان اذا ما أحبش و ما شعرش بعاطفة تجاه الآخرين ميبقاش انسان، و بالتالي الحياة الأبدية بالشكل ده مش هنكون فيها بشر بما اننا مش بنتحلى بصفات البشر، يعني هنكون كائنات أخرى مش بتعمل حاجة غير انها قاعدة تسبح، ماشي انا عارف ان التسبيح للرب حلو و كل حاجة بس برضه من صفات الانسان انه اجتماعي، يعني بيتحدث مع اللى حواليه و بيحس ناحيتهم بمشاعر كتير، فانا في توقعي انى هقدر اتكلم مع الناس اللى حواليا اكيد في الحياة الأبدية و أشعر ناحيتهم بمشاعر و ان كان المشاعر ديه هتكون طيبة
> *يعني مش مكفيك كل حياتك علي الارض و كل كلامك و طالع تتكلم في السما؟؟؟؟*
> فدلوقتي المنطق ينحصر في ثلاث احتمالات :
> *المنطق ده انت اللي عملته و ميمشيش في الايمان في المسيحية*
> ...


*تقريبا ده ابسط حاجه و اكتر من كده عذرا حيبقي جدل و حوار في حلقة مفرغة لا معني له*


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2011)

*واضح جدا ان المدعي احمد اسامة فاضي الأشغال، وحالف يمين ان يضيع وقتنا.*

*لهذا السبب*
*يغلق الموضوع*​*ولكن سيكون لي عودة برد يحسم المسخرة اللي عاملها*​


----------

